# The best joke ever!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the best joke ever:

"Ford is a good truck"

........ya, I had to do it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

May the gods smile upon you. Mark my words - you'll marry a girl whose last name is Ford. Her sign will be Taurus. Your first home will be apartment F-150. Mark these words on this day 1-I. And we will all be laughing in your general direction!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

....continued from Garyfish's post:

As 1I stood shaking at the alter, Mr. *Ford* began to *Escort* his daughter *Shelby* down the aisle. Ole 1I knew she was a *Cougar*, but he didn't care. His *Focus* was like a *Laser* on his soon to be bride. You see, it was a few months ago, Ole 1I was chasing *Mustangs* down on the *Ranchero*. As he began his *Expedition*, he rode his trusty *Bronco*. As night fell, he gazed up into the *Galaxy*. It was then he had a *Flashback*. He knew he must return to marry the *Thunderbird* *Shelby* *Ford*. So now, here he stands, his heart *Tempo* racing, waiting for the *Fiesta* to begin, hoping that *Shelby* will wear her *Ranger* outfit and go easy on him tonight with the *Probe*.

to be continued....


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

That was great Garyfish and NHS.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

....continued

The next morning, as sleep gradually left 1I, he looked over at his new bride. Con*Fusion* filled his mind! Her hair was hanging on the bedpost, her teeth were in a glass on the nightstand, and her glass eye rolled lazily toward the *Edge* of the table. The irony of the situation seem to *Escape* him. 1I was in a *Super Duty* pickle. Last night, he felt like King *Triton* and *Shelby* was his *Crown Victoria*. As he lay there, a thought came into his head like an *Interceptor*. He remembered that she had a lovely singing voice. He began to *Flex* and shake *Shelby Ford* awake. She adjusted her eye patch and asked what was the matter. 1I looked here dead in the eye and said, "Sing for hell sakes!!!! SING!!"

to be continued.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK I'm forced to reincarnate the Ford anti-theft device:


----------

